# My puppy bit another dog!



## ambo66 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a 10 mo old male GSD named Max, and he is neutered. Today on our walk we met a little lab puppy, and Max bit the puppy on the nose and growled very aggressively at the puppy. The puppy did approach a bit quickly and didn't allow for the 'get to know each other sniffs', but regardless that kind of behavior isn't ok, it was so embarassing! 
Max has been well socialized (we go to dog park, and have puppy play dates). He has never acted like this before, the only bad thing he does when playing with other dogs is he can kind of be annoying and not take hints when the other dog doesn't want to play with him any more. He usually plays with smaller dogs and though he plays rough, he is pretty good about not being too rough with the other dogs.
What can I do to make sure this doesn't become a habit for him??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How serious was the bite? Exactly how did the puppy approach your dog before this happened? How old would you guess the puppy to be? Was it a full on, i'm going to bite your face of bite? What did he and you do immediately after?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really do not know much about the situation, but I would increase training with the ten month old puppy. Maybe training with distractions, around other dogs -- not playing with them, but focussing on you with other dogs around. Be proactive, and do not allow access to him by puppies in particular for now. People can be just as upset, when your dog bites their dog as when they bite a person. 

Ten months old is kind of the beginning of the teenager stage, and working through this stage is usually the best bet. Sometimes you have to back up and retrain some stuff. But in any case, if you keep taking him out, and training, training, training, with patience and persistence, in another nine years he will be the best dog in the neighborhood.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Most dogs don't take hints,(though I know what you mean), and in a situation like you described you have to be quick to intercede before the puppy gets to your dog so that a more structured introduction can be made. I personally don't like making dog introductions on leash, with older dogs, because they are restricted and if one of the dogs is insecure,(and this is the case more times than not unfortunately), it often causes reactive actions. Also, remember dogs are pack animals and until they are familar with another dog, that dog is outside of the pack, not inside. The GS really wasn't bred to just go up and meet other dogs with tail waggin, so you have to be vigilant in how you let your dogs meet new dog whether it is puppy or older.


----------



## ambo66 (Feb 7, 2012)

The bite wasn't and I'm going to rip your face off bite, but it was more than a warning nip, he didnt hurt the puppy (which was 4 months old). The puppy approached very quickly, but in a friendly curious way. Immediately after Max bit him, I grabbed him by the scruff and told him very firmly no. Max backed off after I grabbed him, but continued to a low threatening growl for a long time after, with his fur raised. Luckily the owner of the puppy wasnt upset and understood that Max hadn't ever behaved like that around another dog before. I guess I will start focusing his training on listening amidst distractions and other dogs and hope that will prevent him from acting this way again!


----------

